# how old do you have to be?



## Eonwe (Jan 16, 2002)

My daughter kept asking me over and over again to read the Hobbit (I really really didn't push it, she saw me looking through the books trying to keep up with Bucky). She is only 7. I started reading it to her anyway. So far she likes it...

What is a good age to start reading the Hobbit? Is she going to have lazycop addercop nightmares soon  ??


----------



## laura (Jan 17, 2002)

My eldest daughter read The Hobbit herself at 6. She is scared of the dark, knives and fire. She's now 11. I've never questioned her as to whether any book (she's a very extensive reader) has brought about these phobias - one for the car trip home tonight. I just wish my 7 yr old was interested in any book! I'm not sure about taking them to see the movie as I think they will have nightmares - even though the 7 yr old insists she won't be scared. It's very difficult to know what to do. I wish you good luck.


----------



## Rian (Jan 19, 2002)

I really think it depends. Each child is different. 

I personally read The Hobbit at the age of 8. It didn't give me any phobias or nightmares. The childhood fears that I had came from other places.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 19, 2002)

I was about 7 when my dad first read The Hobbit to me, and here I am 9 years later, still in love with Tolkien! I guess the best age to start reading The Hobbit, depends on the kid, but I think 7 or 8 is probably a good age for most children.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 19, 2002)

Ragnarok,

You comfort me. No really! I am glad that my daughter (with any luck) won't meet you.

hee hee


----------



## laura (Jan 20, 2002)

Upon being asked, my eldest said that the Hobbit only reinforced her dislike of spiders. Otherwise all aforementioned phobias that she has are nothing to do with the Hobbit, or any other book she has read.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks laura. So far so good. She is enjoying it (without understanding much of it). We are about to set out on the journey. She liked it when Bilbo screamed and everyone jumped up, and she also liked it when Gandalf asked for pickels.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 20, 2002)

I tried reading it to my son who is 5, but he wasn't really taking it in. He likes pictures. So now we're reading the graphic novel version of it, which is pretty good by and large. It sticks to the story very closely, and uses original dialogue and narration for the most part.

My main criticism is the monastic haircut that Bilbo has!

Anyway he loves it, and really likes hobbits and is getting interested in the LotR. Especially the maps.


----------



## Rushlight (Jan 20, 2002)

My daughter is 9 and is reading The Hobbit. She's a very good reader and is has a good understanding of the story. She read the first two Harry Potter books and like those, so I sorta pushed The Hobbit on her; I need another Tolkien fan in the house!

Rushlight


----------



## Snaga (Jan 21, 2002)

Quick update:

We got the cartoon version of Lord of the Rings on Saturday, and have just watched the first half. My son is, as we speak, wandering around the house screeching 'My precious, my precious!'


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 21, 2002)

I read 'The Hobbit' when I was 7. It actually made me Tolkien fan, although at first Gollum freaked me out.


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 21, 2002)

All this talk about your kids and all makes me wonder if my step mom is thinking the same thing...but I read 'The Hobbit' when I was in grade 5, I didn't understand a word the book was saying so I kinda got lost a whole bunch of times. I finally got my step mom to read it to me instead of myself getting confused.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey WarriorMay don't worry I've looked at your profile and you're way too old to get stuff read to you!!

I doubt she's worrying about what your reading - there's scarier stuff than that for us parents to think about!   I remember being young! **sighs*** Just kidding - I'm still a kid in hobbit years and that'll do for me. When that runs out, I'll still be a kid in dwarf years, and one day I'll go onto elf years!!


----------



## Legolam (Feb 4, 2002)

I remember my teacher reading the first part of the Hobbit to me when I was 7, and I then went home and read my dad's copy cover to cover before starting on LOTR when I turned 8. As far as I know, it's never scared me, but I have lived in a fantasy world for the last 11 years because of those books!

It's cool!!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 19, 2002)

iwas about 10 1/2 when i first read it.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

I first read the Hobbit when I was 28, so I cant really comment. But the book was a great read, so I cant see any problem with letting children as young as 7 or 8 reading it.


----------



## loth_quendi (Feb 21, 2002)

my father was 12 when he first read it, i think it was for school, i was 14.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Feb 24, 2002)

I think your O.K. I don't know exasctly when I first heard the Hobbit, but I know that it did me good. The type of reading and, Yes the scaryness of the storie intrigued me to read more. And now I can't stop!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Feb 24, 2002)

P.S. I mean that it is good thing to read them. They may be a little scared at first but they will be grateful later in life.


----------



## jks13 (Mar 11, 2002)

I think 6th or 7th graders (and up) are pretty capable of reading it


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 11, 2002)

Sounds like a good age.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 12, 2002)

I read it when i was 14 
Its such a good read 
I think you should read it to them and maybe reassure them that Spiders dont hurt you. ect


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 12, 2002)

My daughter wanted me to post this:

"What about the trolls? They were funny. Why were they funny? Why were they evil?"


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 13, 2002)

I dont quite understand the question but i found the trolls funny because of their own stupidity Gandalf managed to trick them and also because of the poor dwarves stuck in the bags listening to how they are going to be eaten


----------



## Rangerdave (Mar 19, 2002)

*Ah the imagination of a child.*

Seven is wonderful age.

My advice to you would be to read the Hobbit with her. make a family event of it. If you remember, the Hobbit has all those wonderful interuptions by the narrator. You could do that. Also, have fun making up silly voices for each character. 

As for the question of the text frightening the little one, have no fear. She will have you there to defend her from all the nasties that may come to call.

Rangerdave


----------



## tom_bombadil (Mar 23, 2002)

well i first herd it when i was 5 i read it when i was 8 and i read the lord of the rings at 10 ive re read them all since and it doesnt matter when you hear it or read it u still love it


----------

